# EO shelf life



## renaissancemom (Aug 30, 2011)

I recently discarded several of my EO's that I thought were no longer good. I kept a few that I liked, but I'm not sure if they are still good. 

I have rosemary oil that I purchased in 2009. The bottle lists it as having a one year expiration, but I find that to be very short. It is stored in an amber colored bottle and was kept in a dark place, though the temperature did vary from very cold to very hot depending on the season. Do you think the oil is still good or would you replace it?

Note: I will not be using it in a soap receipe. Rather mixing it into my shampoo, so no chemical change will occur.


----------



## frieda (Aug 30, 2011)

If you want to use it for its therapeutical benefices, I wouldn't use it after the expiring date. If you just use it for the smell: give it a good sniff, if you like what you smell, than you can still use it in my opinion.


----------



## carebear (Aug 30, 2011)

sounds good to me.


----------



## renaissancemom (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks, that makes sense. I ordered a new bottle.


----------

